# برنامج artcam



## ali_sameen (3 يوليو 2012)

* السلام عليكم جميعا
*

*اولا اشكرالقائمين على هذا الموقع لقبولي عضوا في هذا المنتدى .
عندي سؤال عن artcam 2008 و mach3
انا حاليا استخدم برنامج vcarve pro و toolpath يعمل بشكل ممتاز مع mach3 لكن اذا عملت التصميم على برنامج artcam وحفظت toolpath وفتحت التصميم في برنامج mach3 الماكينه تقف بشكل متقطع ولا تعمل وتستمر المشكله في البرنامج match3 ولا تنتهي المشكله الا بعد اعادة تثبيت برنامج mach3من جديد
علما بأنني قمت باختيار ال NC Post Processor الصحيح المتوافق مع الماتش3

فما هو الحل
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
*​*
*


----------



## hanysabra (19 يوليو 2012)

هل قمت باختيار mach2mm ك post proccessor ؟
تاكد ان الماكينة فى وضع التشغل المستمر من mach3 وليست على وضع التوقف فى نهايه كل نقطه exact stop

هانى صبره


----------



## hamzav8 (11 أغسطس 2012)

ربما المشكل يعالج من الماك3 وذلك عن طريق إختيار المود 
configuration général >>> mode de déplacement إختر vitesse constante


----------



## hamzav8 (11 أغسطس 2012)

تم علم ‘لى 
ne pas traité les angle........puis choisi 45degré


----------



## KKCNC (18 أغسطس 2012)

You need to run DRIVERTEST.EXE first


----------

